
I Know What You Download on BitTorrent - d33
https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/
======
zlynx
I guess I'm doing something right because even though I use a static IP and no
VPN, and I've been continuously seeding some torrents since 2012 that site
does not list any of my downloads.

It probably only looks at popular movie download sites and I don't use those.

But anyway, the domain name is a lie.

~~~
geekamongus
"You" is subjective.

~~~
tritium
This intimidation tactic fails to intimidate.

Many of the subjective “us” remain recalcitrant.

------
jrochkind1
That's how BT works, of course, what IP is downloading what torrent is not
private information (and kind of can't be, from others participating in the
torrent. you can blacklist known snoop IPs).

The RIAA already knows too.

But yeah, good to remind people.

------
teilo
Well, it lets me know I have to remind my users that attempting to download
porn on the company network is NOT ok. I only wish I could put the title of
the video in the all-company email. Even the title is NSFW. But it would scare
whoever did it.

~~~
hartator
Glad you get your priorities right.

------
hbt
A good reminder to Dockerize + VPN

[https://github.com/haugene/docker-transmission-
openvpn](https://github.com/haugene/docker-transmission-openvpn)

put that on any cloud vm and you have peace of mind + good internet speed.

~~~
spiznnx
This doesn't make sense to me as actual seedbox hosting offers a way better
value when you consider your storage & network egress costs. Most cloud vps
will have limits that most people will consider low (unless you don't seed)

~~~
013a
Depends on how much you're torrenting. GCP's smallest VPS is literally free,
so you can get 20gb of storage + 42gb of egress for $5/mo.

If you torrent more than that, then a DigitalOcean box or something similar
makes more sense. Above $15/mo, a real seedbox platform is better optimized
for what torrenting needs; lots on storage and ingress/egress bandwidth. I'm a
fan of Whatbox.

~~~
mfontani
Or "just" use a Scaleway VM and pay €2.99/mo for unlimited egress

~~~
spiznnx
>2 x86 64bit Cores

>2GB Memory

>50GB SSD Disk

wow, how are they able to offer this for 3 euro/month?

------
zodPod
I tried it from my Verizon smart phone and it showed me 4 downloads that
happened Thursday night/Friday morning at 1am. I definitely wasn't downloading
Torrents on my phone last Thursday nor was I downloading porn while visiting
my family? I also don't use the phone as a hotspot. I'm not sure how to take
that?

~~~
nlperguiy
Dynamic IP. My IP is so heavily reused that there's hundreds of downloads,
porn, tv shows, movies etc.

~~~
zodPod
I wonder why it's so frequently porn? The ones displayed on my device all have
"Bubble Butt" in the title somewhere plus extras so it's clear it's all porn.
I mean, I know the internet is based on porn but is that really most of what
people use BT for now adays? lol

~~~
loeg
[https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/stat/US/daily](https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/stat/US/daily)
from the fine link show it's about 80% movies and 10% porn.

~~~
zodPod
Haha unintended advantage to this view, I now know that Flatliners came out!
Oh. I must've missed it by a lot it doesn't seem to be in theaters anymore.

~~~
loeg
It was _very_ poorly received. Probably explains light advertising and short
theater runtime.
[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/flatliners_2017/](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/flatliners_2017/)

~~~
zodPod
Damn it looked so good in the previews. I was really hoping it'd be good I
really liked the original.

------
niftich
It was never private. In BitTorrent, IP addresses are public. Trackers help
peers match with each other, but trackerless mechanisms have been introduced
not long after, and this keeps a distributed datastore "in the cloud",
distributed among participating peers.

Any peer, whether a real downloader, or purposedly written to just crawl the
DHT, can obtain IP addresses for peers who have relevant pieces, and aggregate
this information over a long time.

------
ramshanker
I share my IP with N number of people, thanks to IPv4 shortage led CGN-NAT I
get. It would offer some anonymity I guess.

Edit: I see 50+ downloads by my IP-neighbours. That's interesting.

------
mimsee
Shady practice or not I find this interesting. Following is a link for North
Korean BitTorrent activity.

[https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/stat/KP/daily](https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/stat/KP/daily)

------
kbvk
They also appear to be tracking child porn torrents. IP is from the vpn I use.
[https://i.imgur.com/e5iUctM.png](https://i.imgur.com/e5iUctM.png)
[https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=173.239.215.12](https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=173.239.215.12)

------
smcl
Nothing showed for me, I opened up dev tools to see if some requests were
failing and ... wow the page makes a LOT of requests to mc.yandex.ru

------
r721
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13249578)

TorrentFreak story: [https://torrentfreak.com/i-know-what-you-downloaded-on-
bitto...](https://torrentfreak.com/i-know-what-you-downloaded-on-
bittorrent-161223/)

Interesting quote: "The company informed us that the site helps to showcase
their abilities to the various outfits they work with, including copyright
holders.

“We’ve set up the site for promotional purposes and as a demonstration of our
capabilities,” Marketing director Andrey Rogov says.

“We are engaged in the distribution of information relating to torrent
downloading activity to rightsholders, advertising platforms, law-enforcement
and international organizations.”

The company offers API access to its data for interested parties and can also
provide TCP dumps as extra proof that downloaded content is linked to a
certain IP-address."

------
sli
Seems IP-based, and so completely ineffective at identifying VPN users, then.

And it promotes sending your friends shady links so you can spy on them.

~~~
d33
I hadn't submitted this because I approve it, but because I believe it should
be used as a warning. BitTorrent seems to be the most popular P2P network
right now and I believe that this kind of websites pose a real threat to it.

------
lev99
I'm not on this list so something is clearly wrong.

------
emidln
As a happy Put.io customer, no you don't.

~~~
alexmat
Make that two of us. And since they take Bitcoin payments, Put.io has no idea
who I am.

~~~
plopz
Bitcoin isn't anonymous unless you're putting it through a tumbler or
transferring it to monero/zcash.

~~~
woolvalley
But it isn't one-click non-anonymous like normal payment methods either ;)

------
toxican
You may know what the countless other users of my VPN download, crafty
website, but certainly not what _I_ download.

------
Simon_says
Apparently somebody at my IP is downloading

Category: "Child porn" Title: "Massive Porn-Torrent"

That's lovely.

~~~
zodPod
Yeah. "Someone" ;-(

No it's pretty awful how this thing works. It showed 4 videos for me that I
had never heard of before and would've been downloaded on a torrent on my
phone while I was sitting at my parents' house last week chatting with them.
Definitely was me....? lol

------
thisisit
IP based, so if your ISP doesn't provide a static IP it will show incorrect
results.

~~~
paganel
As it does for me. I’m writing this from my phone (using my phone’s data plan)
and apparently someone else downloaded a couple of movies yesterday from this
very IP. It wasn’t me, that’s for sure.

------
korethr
I'll have to take a look at this later when I get home. (I forget what my
residential IP is, so I can't easily check this from work.) I've not been on
any torrents for some years, so unless my roommate is downloading things, my
IP should be clean. If my roommate _is_ pirating things via torrent, then I
think a smack upside the head for doing so without protection is in order. If
he's on any legit torrents, I don't particularly care, though I should
probably throttle it a bit so it doesn't step on traffic that needs to be more
responsive, like our video games.

------
Canada
This sham site can't reliably say anything. It returns results of things I
didn't touch and fails to show anything I did download and seed. You'd think
it would be technically easy to get this right.

------
mythrwy
Echoing the many here who say "No, apparently you _don't_ know what I download
on BitTorrent". And I'm not surprised either.

------
Joeboy
Interesting companion piece from today's Guardian:
[https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/dec/20/police-
made-...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/dec/20/police-made-
appalling-errors-in-using-internet-data-to-target-suspects)

------
gfredtech
I rarely download torrents, however it shows just a list of a bunch of movies
I haven't even heard of before

------
betterunix2
I have not downloaded any of the movies this claims I downloaded, and it lists
none of the torrents I actually have downloaded. How should I interpret that?

~~~
saint_fiasco
It means your ISP doesn't always give you the same IP. Some other customer of
your ISP must have downloaded those movies.

If a copyright holder gets really serious about protecting their IP, they
could ask your ISP who was holding that IP address at the time of the
download.

------
aalleavitch
Oh hey check out this cool link:
[https://goo.gl/8i8qE7](https://goo.gl/8i8qE7)

------
erikb
Nice attempt, but I haven't downloaded anything and it shows two downloads.
Not so reliable I suppose.

